# Name & Shame



## Japqueen (Aug 6, 2012)

I am really sorry to do this and I assume that my thread will be deleted but I feel so strongly about this that I need to make it public.

I purchased in good faith off of Asiasi his R33 GTR in September 2012. The advert was that the car was complete excluding turbo kit. All in _PERFECT_ working order. The engine was not in the car and it was advertised as an unfinished project. When I asked him why he was selling it he told me that he spends so much time in Asia that he'd lost interest in it. He also said that he wanted a Borgue Warner turbo which were practically impossible to get hold of and a Holinger Gearbox which would set him back £25K +. He said that he'd decided to cut his losses.

Well I purchased the car all excited that I at last had my first GTR. It was not complete, we had all sorts of sensors, bolts and fittings to buy. But I have now completed putting the engine back in and it has been sent to Redline Motorsport for final prep and mapping. 

Redline phoned me this afternoon to inform me that the engine has no compression. They suspect that the piston rings are gone, but anyone on here knows all to well once you take the engine apart there will be other issues. The chances are that with the compression so low that the bores are knackered and will require loads of machine work.

I am totally gutted. I paid £14K for a car that now needs in the proximity of £5K spending on it just to have the pleasure of driving it. It wouldn't have been so bad if I knew the compression was low and the engine needed re-building when I purchased it. There is no way that the car would have been driveable like this. It would be grossly under powered and would be smoking like mad.....

I feel so aggrieved that we all search these forums to buy parts and cars believing that no-one on here would sell something that wasn't as descibed. Wasn't I the stupid one......

Just a warning to all those purchasing cars and parts to beware, if it sounds too good to be true it usually is......

I am now going to go away and lick my wounds. I took out a bank loan to buy this car which I will be paying for the next 4yrs for something I can't use.


----------



## see_no_evo (Sep 10, 2007)

sorry to hear that and its unlucky, have you spoke to him and tried to sort it with him? if so what did he say? 

i spent £6k with a well known garage and the engine went bang (his fault) and he wiggled out of any warranty or work so i had to pay another £3k to put right, i did that in 2007 with a loan witch i am just finishing paying so i feel your pain


----------



## see_no_evo (Sep 10, 2007)

also dont tar all with the same brush not all are like it


----------



## carbonfootprint (Apr 21, 2010)

Surely when buying something like an ongoing project you'd take someone with a bit of experience/know how on such things??


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your troubles but a few questions springs to mind :

1) Have you spoken to Asiasi about this?
2) Have you actually seen what's broken or just going by assumption of low compression at time of posting?
3) Why did it take you so long to fire up the engine? What happened in-between Sept 2012 and the now?


----------



## Japqueen (Aug 6, 2012)

carbonfootprint said:


> Surely when buying something like an ongoing project you'd take someone with a bit of experience/know how on such things??


I don't tar people with the same brush. My trouble is I'm too trusting. My hubbie has a fair bit of knowledge but you wouldn't tell piston rings are knackered looking at a complete engine sat on a stand. Yes I could have taken a scope to check the bores but I didn't because I believed what he had said, that it was running perfectly before he took engine out. He said the engine was taken out to enable him to have the engine bay painted, which it has been. That engine was far from perfect when he took it out. He should have been honest allowing me to make an informed decision whether to buy or not


----------



## Japqueen (Aug 6, 2012)

sw20GTS said:


> Sorry to hear about your troubles but a few questions springs to mind :
> 
> 1) Have you spoken to Asiasi about this?
> 2) Have you actually seen what's broken or just going by assumption of low compression at time of posting?
> 3) Why did it take you so long to fire up the engine? What happened in-between Sept 2012 and the now?


No I haven't because when I tried emailing and phoning him about the GTR grill that was missing to chase him up for it, his email bounced back and his number has been didn't exist.

I am going on info from compression check. I will have video sent to me later tonight showing engine running and readings from tester. My trouble is the step 3 engine is going to be horrendously expensive to put right.

It took from September because we had to raise the money to buy a turbo kit


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

If you cannot get in touch then it's going to be hard - especially if he spends most of the time in Asia!

Sad I guess but I wouldn't have paid that much for a non-runner. Live and let learn they say! 

You don't know the truth yet so let's just hope it's not something serious.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Japqueen said:


> I am totally gutted. I paid £14K for a car that now needs in the proximity of £5K spending on it just to have the pleasure of driving it. It wouldn't have been so bad if I knew the compression was low and the engine needed re-building when I purchased it. There is no way that the car would have been driveable like this. It would be grossly under powered and would be smoking like mad...


I'll step in here and add a little clarity, if I may...

I sold that engine to Simon, it was no ordinary engine, it was the full race prepared engine from Rocket Ronnie's car. The car was fully tested before I purchased it, it came with a full clean bill of health having just been serviced by Abbey Motorsport. It was also fully tested by TR Racing and was in perfect working order, I only chose not to use the engine (as it was my spare) as it was a much lower spec than my current engine.

Sorry but there was NOTHING wrong with the engine when it was sold and that was confirmed by 2 separate tuners.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

scrub that, what matt said.


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

I had a similar problem when I brought mine, the ring lands went after just a few drives in it, it was running too much boosts and wasn't fuelled correctly, anyways, I contacted the previous owner, but I was just going round in circles, in the end I bit the bullet and rebuilt the engine, it will come as no compensation to you, but this sort of thing happens all the time, if you search the forum, there are plenty of threads,


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Things just do fail on tuned engines, it's hard to know if it was the seller's fault tbh and he may well have sold it in good faith.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Any chance Redline may think they've just stumbled on a goose to lay them a golden egg? I don't know anything about them but I've had so called 'reputable' garages trying to sell me services I 100% knew I didn't need. I hope I'm wrong but I'd ask to see proof of their findings.


----------



## IP Support (Jan 31, 2011)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Any chance Redline may think they've just stumbled on a goose to lay them a golden egg? I don't know anything about them but I've had so called 'reputable' garages trying to sell me services I 100% knew I didn't need. I hope I'm wrong but I'd ask to see proof of their findings.


Agreed.


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

Really sorry to here about this. This happened when I got my first gtr. 2 days and bang melted piston.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Just also like to add :

The engine was taken from Rocket Ronnie's car, tested, bottom end and head inspected to clarify sale against Abbey Motorsport invoice (£18+K), put on an engine stand, painted and then dropped into the car only to aid transportation.




























I'm sure Mark at Abbey will confirm the inspection and service they gave the car prior to Ronnie selling it if needed. I can also confirm that Ronnie drive it from Abbey home, did a few short miles and then drove it to TR for inspection.

In fact, here's a picture of said inspection as I was overseas and was buying it unseen;









If you would like any more info, please feel free to contact me as I have a full file of history to go with the engine(s).


----------



## Japqueen (Aug 6, 2012)

I am going to collect the car next week and hubbie will strip it down then we'll assess whst needs doing then decide if we can afford a rebuild. If its gonna be too much then i'll be left with noalternative but break and sell the parts


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

I'm in the middle of a restoration myself. It's almost complete, so I understand the money involved, and I know my way around a r33 gtr well. I'm located in Hampshire so if your not too far I can come and lend a hand if needed. I'm sure others here could also help, also it will be a shame to break it. I know its dark days but keep your chin up it will defo be worth it in the end. Maybe if you post some of the parts you need people may be able to help or maybe give some extra discount. We are generally a close nit group and will always help when we can.

Jeff


----------



## Japqueen (Aug 6, 2012)

matt j said:


> Just also like to add :
> 
> The engine was taken from Rocket Ronnie's car, tested, bottom end and head inspected to clarify sale against Abbey Motorsport invoice (£18+K), put on an engine stand, painted and then dropped into the car only to aid transportation.
> 
> If you would like any more info, please feel free to contact me as I have a full file of history to go with theengine(s).


All that is great but how do you explain that the engine was placed in the car for ease of transport and has been started now and this problem is found. This is not something I have caused it was there already.
Clearly the damage has been caused since you sold the engine. My issue is that the previous owner must have known there was a problem with the engine but chose not to be honest


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Why do you think he knew about the problem? Read his posts over his time in here and he comes across as a pretty straight up guy. How well do you know the tuner?


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

You might be lucky and it could just need a hone and piston rings.

Jeff


----------



## Japqueen (Aug 6, 2012)

SklyaFett said:


> I'm in the middle of a restoration myself. It's almost complete, so I understand the money involved, and I know my way around a r33 gtr well. I'm located in Hampshire so if your not too far I can come and lend a hand if needed. I'm sure others here could also help, also it will be a shame to break it. I know its dark days but keep your chin up it will defo be worth it in the end. Maybe if you post some of the parts you need people may be able to help or maybe give some extra discount. We are generally a close nit group and will always help when we can.
> 
> Jeff


Thanks for the offer it really is appreciated. Unfortunately I live near Tavistock in Devon so its quite a trek. Like I said once its taken apart i'll know whats needed. Trouble is to me its a high spec HKS step 3 engine so to return to former glory is going to be very costly and the whole point of buying this in the beginning was that all the engine work was done already.

Thanks again though


----------



## Japqueen (Aug 6, 2012)

Mookistar said:


> Why do you think he knew about the problem? Read his posts over his time in here and he comes across as a pretty straight up guy. How well do you know the tuner?


Very well. I spent thousands on a GTS-T with another garage and took to him for mapping and he helped with advice and got the car running great. This isn't about getting money off me. The car went to be mapped thats how all this has come about.


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

Home Redline Tuning The number one engine tuner and rolling road in Basildon Essex

Is this the company? Never heard of them. Not saying they are bad though. 

Well iv got everything crossed for you and hope its not too bad. Rings and a hone would not be too bad. As long as the crank and rods are ok you could put other pistons in if they are damaged. Hks are not the be all and end all on parts. Keep us all informed. 

Jeff


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Japqueen said:


> Clearly the damage has been caused since you sold the engine. My issue is that the previous owner must have known there was a problem with the engine but chose not to be honest


Are you in some way struggling to read and understand what I've written?

The engine, following a full inspection by 2 different tuners was taken from Rocket Ronnie's car, it was then put on an engine stand and then Simon bought it from me, how can Simon possibly have;

A) used the engine to know of any fault?
B) done any more to ensure it was as described?
C) damaged it in between it running and now?

How can we be assured it hasn't been used since last year or that you preserved it properly?


----------



## Japqueen (Aug 6, 2012)

Thats not what I was told. I was told that the engine had been used in the gtr with a twin turbo set up and an os giken gearbox. We bought with no turbo kit as described in ad and a standard but refurbished gearbox. I was told the engine had been checked and had done 1500 miles. I was also given the dyno print out.


----------



## Japqueen (Aug 6, 2012)

Is this the company? Never heard of them. Not saying they are bad though. 

Well iv got everything crossed for you and hope its not too bad. Rings and a hone would not be too bad. As long as the crank and rods are ok you could put other pistons in if they are damaged. Hks are not the be all and end all on parts. Keep us all informed. 

Jeff[/QUOTE]

Will do. I will post pics when we take it apart.


----------



## midnightclub (Apr 23, 2010)

Really sorry to hear this ....not nice buying a engine that you pay a lot of money for and now find out its gubbed, especially for the money you have forked out..

The problem is you've had the engine for a while and its difficult to prove anything..doubt you can really do anything as its your word against theirs

If your husband knows how to tear down an engine, then I would go over to the garage where the car is and run a compression test yourself, fairly straight forward and film it... That way at least it will eliminate the possibility of the garage not being reputable


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Japqueen said:


> Thats not what I was told. I was told that the engine had been used in the gtr with a twin turbo set up and an os giken gearbox.


No, That was Simon's previous setup which dropped a valve, I think you're confusing stories as he sold his car as an unfinished project; ie he hasn't finished upgrading to the new engine...



Japqueen said:


> We bought with no turbo kit as described in ad and a standard but refurbished gearbox.


That's because Simon sold the turbos and gearbox as per his threads on here, a simple search will confirm.



Japqueen said:


> I was told the engine had been checked and had done 1500 miles. I was also given the dyno print out.


It was indeed checked by 2 different tuners but I don't think it had even done 1500 miles and it was probably the dyno sheet I gave him. Like I said, I have the history of the car and I'm sure Mark at Abbey would also be happy to confirm that it ran perfectly fine on the HKS KAI that it came with or I wouldn't have bought the car...


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

A lot of lovin from Matt_J to AsisSi aka Simon.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

midnightclub said:


> If it was me id be knocking someones door down with a sledge hammer....


Well, as Simon never even used the engine it would be a little harsh so I presume now in your opinion it'd be my door you'd be knocking on?


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

Best thing to do before this all gets a bit messy and people start saying silly thing, is wait for the report of what is really wrong. Once thats clear then it can be worked out who or what is at fault. 

Jeff


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

sw20GTS said:


> A lot of lovin from Matt_J to AsisSi aka Simon.


It was my engine that I sold Simon, he didn't even get chance to use it so its me who has the actual history; if that is classed as lovin when setting the record straight then sobeit.


----------



## midnightclub (Apr 23, 2010)

Matt why would the new owner be knocking on your door? they didnt buy the engine from you...you've just provided history to it...fair play, you didn't have too...

im going to remove my last statement as it was probably unfair until the facts are out


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

matt j said:


> It was my engine that I sold Simon, he didn't even get chance to use it so its me who has the actual history; if that is classed as lovin when setting the record straight then sobeit.


You sure he didn't get chance to use it? How close are you to Simon?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

sw20GTS said:


> You sure he didn't get chance to use it? How close are you to Simon?


Si had his car up for sale and then his engine grenaded so he set about re-building but never completed. It is all pretty well documented in his wanted ads and other posts. The car was sold as an unfinished project.


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

The tuners can only vouch for the engine at that time when they checked it over.

I think the problem lies between the engine having been checked over to when it was sold to japqueen. Anything could've happened between that time so the 'tuners' word goes out the window. 

Maybe it's worth having it checked over again by a different party to make sure.


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

Japqueen said:


> I am really sorry to do this and I assume that my thread will be deleted but I feel so strongly about this that I need to make it public.
> 
> I purchased in good faith off of Asiasi his R33 GTR in September 2012. The advert was that the car was complete excluding turbo kit. All in _PERFECT_ working order. The engine was not in the car and it was advertised as an unfinished project. When I asked him why he was selling it he told me that he spends so much time in Asia that he'd lost interest in it. He also said that he wanted a Borgue Warner turbo which were practically impossible to get hold of and a Holinger Gearbox which would set him back £25K +. He said that he'd decided to cut his losses.
> 
> ...



How have you arrived at the conclusion the engine needs around 5k spending on it? 
It all seems a little odd to me...


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

midnightclub said:


> Matt why would the new owner be knocking on your door? they didnt buy the engine from you...you've just provided history to it...fair play, you didn't have too...


I think it's quite clear that I (even though I never drove it) was the last owner of the running engine.



midnightclub said:


> im going to remove my last statement as it was probably unfair until the facts are out


The facts are out, i've stated the exact history of the engine. 



sw20GTS said:


> You sure he didn't get chance to use it? How close are you to Simon?


I'm absolutely certain he didn't get chance to use it, the reason being that it was on my engine stand at the garage we both used. Our cars were sat side by side until Simon sold his, until that time the engine did not move from the stand as quite frankly nobody in their right mind would let go of the property until it was paid for - and that is how I can categorically say that the engine was not used - I was paid for and released the engine at TOTB last year.

I'm sure the new owner can even confirm that Simon's car was parked next to mine as mine doesn't exactly blend into the background.


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

Have the garage done a leak down test? 
Surely they haven't just left it at compression test..


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Fair enough. Thanks for the replies Matt. I wasn't trying to be condescending btw, just trying to understand more from both parties.

Just need to hear form Simon if possible to bring some balance.

p/s: To the OP I think the title "Name & Shame" is too heavy until you've found out the real fault perhaps?


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

CSB said:


> I think the problem lies between the engine having been checked over to when it was sold to japqueen. Anything could've happened between that time so the 'tuners' word goes out the window.


It was checked by Abbey prior to the car being sold, it was also checked by TR as a condition of the sale. The engine was removed and preserved as my spare engine which I sold to Simon. As part of the sale to Simon, the engine was inspected (a third time by an independent) not only against the build invoice from Abbey but also a bottom end inspection to ensure the bearings etc were fine - this was carried out in July, only a couple of weeks prior to Simon deciding to sell the car which then sold in August, see above pics for the condition it was sold in - the engine had not run in his car, he hadn't even finished collecting the parts required to complete the build.

So, quick question; what about the time from Japqueen buying the car/engine until now, I take it that it is impossible for anything to have happened in that *8 month time* by your logic?


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

matt j said:


> So, quick question; what about the time from Japqueen buying the car/engine until now, I take it that it is impossible for anything to have happened in that time by your logic?


I've raised this question as well. Seems that you could provide evidence of the work carried out so unless OP can provide evidence the engine is kept in pristine condition for 6 months the OP has no grounds to stand on - imo ofc.


----------



## see_no_evo (Sep 10, 2007)

i am not trying to cause arguments but 1st find out whats up with it and also just bite the bullet and fix it i have spent £9k on my rb26's so far and now just another £6k on my RB30 and its still not finished it does hurt but i found it easier just to pay and not blame again sorry not trying to be rude and your are close to me i live in north devon


----------



## Japqueen (Aug 6, 2012)

The car was collected on a truck, brought back to tavistock and parked in a garage not unlike one where we collected car from. The car was stored like this until after christmas when I had raised the funds to buy the turbo kit. The engine starts but runs lumpy and so a leak test was carried out and hissing can be heard from the engine. The lowest reading i'm told is 6bar which i'm told is very low. They have checked the valves on both inlet and exhaust side and they are fine which leaves the piston rings. They carried out both leak and compression tests.

I'm just thoroughly gutted that having bought whats was deemed to be an engine in perfect working orderand know you have not done anything other than store it until you had all the parts to complete it, that now when its time to fire up that there is this kind of problem.

In view of whats happened I have been advised to replace shelss and bearings and get crank checked whilst engine is apart. It would be even worse if left all this and just changed piston rings and re honed (if thats all it is) then drive for a few hundred miles and something give way in bottom end. Effectively it would cost twice and could need far more replacing. Trouble is I don't have spare cash to do this as spent all bank loan buying car and scrimped like hell to buy turbo kit. 

Should have car back early next week so will be able to get 2nd opinion.


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

Japqueen said:


> The car was collected on a truck, brought back to tavistock and parked in a garage not unlike one where we collected car from. The car was stored like this until after christmas when I had raised the funds to buy the turbo kit. The engine starts but runs lumpy and so a leak test was carried out and hissing can be heard from the engine. The lowest reading i'm told is 6bar which i'm told is very low. They have checked the valves on both inlet and exhaust side and they are fine which leaves the piston rings. They carried out both leak and compression tests.
> 
> I'm just thoroughly gutted that having bought whats was deemed to be an engine in perfect working orderand know you have not done anything other than store it until you had all the parts to complete it, that now when its time to fire up that there is this kind of problem.
> 
> ...


How long was the engine stood around without being turned over?


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

9 months since it was last preserved and turned, if Japqueen hasn't moved it...


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

I would just like to say I was also in discussions with Si to buy this car but could only raise 12 k at the time.

What Matt says is exactly what Si told me, ie the engine has never been run by Si in this car, but was fresh from Ronnies car when it used to run the holinger.

If you weren't prepared to take some risk with the car you shouldn't have offered 14k!

The un even running sounds like the effect of the 290 cams ( have you heard Matt j's car idle.)

I would be going to abbey or someone with much more experiance of this spec of engine before stripping it apart as its well documented it was fine before you bought it.


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

Thinking about it further the low compression is also probably a result of the long overlap of the cams fitted.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Very good points David, I'd also add the video of mine on first start using the Motec, the 290's are indeed "lumpy".






Japqueen said:


> The engine starts but runs *lumpy* and so a leak test was carried out and hissing can be heard from the engine. The lowest reading i'm told is 6bar which i'm told is very low. They have checked the valves on both inlet and exhaust side and they are fine which leaves the piston rings. They carried out both leak and compression tests.


----------



## Samwest (Feb 23, 2009)

my friends gtr sat still for about 1.5 years. The engine was so bad corroded that it didnt turn. He got about 4bar on compression on one cylinder, but before he tried to start the engine he poured some wd40 in the cylinders. And after 1 hour or so he had same compression on all cyls...but i guess this is not the same problem as you have started your engine.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

with these highly tuned cars we own mileage should not be an issue to see a specialist for work you cant or dont want to do yourself. i saw your car when it came up for sale and was interested at the time but it was to strong money imo my whole car was only £1500 more. 
just get the car to mgt, abbey or rb and let them check it over before you strip anything down. 
who is this garage your useing exactly do they have any experience with highly tuned rb engines ? ive had an engine destroyed from shody workmanship be VERY careful of which garages you use is my advice and do plenty of homework yourself.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

It sounds like you have bought something you cannot afford, you have bought something you do not understand and you have taken it to someone who also doesn't understand it.

I hope it turns out to be a miss undertanding..


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Bit shocked at this,the engine was bought and sold in good faith.

Just to be clear,i have never used the engine.

After my old engine blew up,i decided to go for a big power set up but this was all on
the premise that a reasonably priced newly developed sequential gearbox would be used.

I bought the engine from Matt,Hypertune plenum from Ryan23(on here)bought and fitted Tomei oil pump,painted engine bay etc etc.

I also inquired about Borg Warner EFR9180,which is still unavailable !

Sadly the sequential never materialised,so i felt it was pointless using 1000hp without suitable gearbox,Holinger just too expensive.

So with these set backs,i decided to sell the car.

To hear the engine is damaged is really unbelievable,please take it to a reputable GT-R tuner MGT,Abbey motorsport,RK tuning,RB motorsport.

If the engine has suffered serious damage from just sitting on a stand i would be very shocked.

Also if i was trying to pull a fast one then surely i would have accepted David's £12k offer or one of the other five i had before i accepted yours.

I am sincerely sorry if the engine is damaged,but there is little i can do.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

R32 Combat said:


> It sounds like you have bought something you cannot afford, you have bought something you do not understand and you have taken it to someone who also doesn't understand it.
> 
> I hope it turns out to be a miss undertanding..


I think this post about sums it up. Matt J has bent over backwards to help.
My 420 bhp engine nearly got FUBAR'd by someone who was an expert in japanese cars. Your engine is far more tuned than mine was and really needs some expert advice. There is a reason why I take my 450bhp car to places like RB Motorsport and MGT and Abbey, RK and others would be on the list.

A good starting point would be a telephone call to Abbey explaining the situation and see what Mark thinks. Be prepared to splash some cash whether the engine has a problem or is spot on. There is no way you can expect to run RR's old engine on a budget! This is some serious kit you have.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

A second expert opinion is always a good thing:thumbsup:
I think most on here would strongly recommend that route.


----------



## midnightclub (Apr 23, 2010)

Japqueen, you really need to take this car to someone else who knows what they are doing, this is a high powered engine and listening more to what is being said, it really sounds like this garage dont really know what they are dealing with...

get a second opinion...Asiasi and Matt J have given a detailed history, of an unused engine, so unless this garage know what spec of engine they are looking at get a second opinion from a reputable tuning company as mentioned on here


----------



## Corsa1 (Sep 8, 2003)

Guys this is not a F1 engine and if built properly should not throw up any problems. 
But that's just my opinion.


----------



## Huskyman (Feb 9, 2010)

David said:


> Thinking about it further the low compression is also probably a result of the long overlap of the cams fitted.


I think David hits the nail on the head with this one. If the engine is running high lift long duration cams, and these are dialled in for valve overlap then there will be times during the compression stroke when both inlet and exhaust valves will be open affecting the static compression of the engine. If the person carrying out the compression test doesn't understand this then he or she will jump to the wrong conclusion. Sometimes forgetting simple things like opening the throttles 100% when carrying out this test can throw up some strange results.

Here our old friend google throws up some results Compression ratio - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I personally would have gone to the trouble of researching the subject and asking for a second opinion before posting libellous stuff about members on here.:flame:


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

SklyaFett said:


> Home Redline Tuning The number one engine tuner and rolling road in Basildon Essex
> 
> Is this the company? Never heard of them. Not saying they are bad though.
> 
> ...


Just to clarify I dont thinks it was with that redline hes a friend of mine and only tunes certain skylines ;-)


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Closed until Japqueen requests reopening. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I've been informed there is an update to this thread. If someone can post consice facts it can stay open . If it decends into debate i'll relock.

Mook


----------



## HeavyDuty (Apr 27, 2012)

Dry cylinders in a engine that has sat for a relatively long time could yield extremely low compression numbers. I've installed same-for-same motors/motor sets where the engine has sat for months or even years. Some of them fire right up and run beautifully, others take a little running in for the smoke to clear. At minimum, spray some fogging oil, WD40, MMM or the like in the cylinders and even if you turned it over by hand to "prime" should yield better results.

One of the specialized vendor shops/tuners would be my next stop, and do it swiftly.


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

Or the engine is all fine. And they use a diffrent garage now?


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Can either Japqueen or RBM respond to this thread?


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

I have spoken to Rod at RB who put the car back on the road.

In his words the other garage "had put the car through a very crude compression/leak down test"

The engine was 100% perfect,RB fitted a new link ECU and then mapped it.

Myself and Matt were disappointed this thread was ever started.

Cheers Si


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

I know the new owner was relying on info from a sub standard garage, but even so, maybe an acknowledgement and quick apology would be nice and close this matter off.

Simon, trust you are well?


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Shocking. Glad to see the advice offered by many earlier on was correct. No it is not an F1 engine but clearly the engine spec is beyond some garages ability.


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

Redline motorsport named and shamed?


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

Who was the guy that mentioned cams and valve overlap?


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Taven888 said:


> Who was the guy that mentioned cams and valve overlap?


David


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Japqueen, considering your outbursts towards me and Simon and that the forum saved you £5K in unnecessary works, a retraction would be nice?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

matt j said:


> Japqueen, considering your outbursts towards me and Simon and that the forum saved you £5K in unnecessary works, a retraction would be nice?


Deaf ears and falling on springs to mind.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

No real need for the thread anymore then, you may as well delete it


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

matt j said:


> Japqueen, considering your outbursts towards me and Simon and that the forum saved you £5K in unnecessary works, a retraction would be nice?


I have a feeling you wont get one anytime soon mate, which is a shame really.


----------



## jai.vikram (Apr 20, 2006)

This thread was a great read. Well done to mattj, asiasi, David and everyone else involved with clarifying the state of the engine and the *problems*.

It is sad to know that people jump to conclusions too quick. R32 Combat summed it up pretty well on the previous page. Some research goes a long way!

I guess the starting of the thread was just one of those situations that resulted due to one's kind of an emotional outburst..it is human nature, and can be surely expected if a high sum of money is involved.

Let us just leave this in the past and move on. I don't think 'japqueen' will ever reply to this topic as she must have realised her mistake, I suppose, and has probably decided to hide in the woods with this one. However, japqueen, if you are reading this, and I'm sure you have, just be careful next time and please do not spread false information in the future. Have a thorough check of everything, research well and you shall be rewarded, in a sense.

I have a better insight thanks to this topic, and I hope you do too. Good luck.


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

agree with above, and japqueen u will be regarded with higher respect if u apologize rather than hide away.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Taven888 said:


> agree with above, and japqueen u will be regarded with higher respect if u apologize rather than hide away.


Last activity 13th July 2013 so obviously looking in from time to time. It would be highly unlikely that they have unsubscribed from this thread but, if they get email notifications of new posts, they'll see what is being said. I think I'd be a little embarrassed if I'd took a car to a tuner who shouldn't even be let loose on a motor mower


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

I saw this post the other day lol, Skyline Owners Forum - View Single Post - Valve to quieten exhaust 

Another piece of great advice,that exhaust did 750hp/200mph !


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

asiasi said:


> I saw this post the other day lol, Skyline Owners Forum - View Single Post - Valve to quieten exhaust
> 
> Another piece of great advice,that exhaust did 750hp/200mph !


Just think, if had decent compression, you might have squeezed some more power out of it:blahblah:


----------



## car killer (Oct 27, 2005)

Tbh I feel sorry for japqueen. I dare bet she was only following up on bad advice and diagnosis from a garage she perhaps trusted more than the person she purchased the car and engine from. I blame tbe garage for misdiagnosis which triggered her to make this post. However she should man up and make an apology though. That would go a long way imo


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

car killer said:


> Tbh I feel sorry for japqueen. I dare bet she was only following up on bad advice and diagnosis from a garage she perhaps trusted more than the person she purchased the car and engine from. I blame tbe garage for misdiagnosis which triggered her to make this post. However she should man up and make an apology though. That would go a long way imo


Well said....:thumbsup:

If you are going to accuse folks of selling duff parts then at least have the decency to apologise when it turns out they are OK.

Poor form if you ask me!!

TT


----------



## Julesthecat (Feb 15, 2012)

You should all be commended for being so PC. 
So let me say it...
We are talking about a woman who has thrown an unnecessary and ill-informed tantrum about something she didn't understand. For the female of the species a tantrum is infallible - there's no going back once its been put out there. In fact we should probably all apologise to her, make her a cup of tea and promise to do the dishes for a week to make up.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Julesthecat said:


> You should all be commended for being so PC.
> So let me say it...
> We are talking about a woman who has thrown an unnecessary and ill-informed tantrum about something she didn't understand. For the female of the species a tantrum is infallible - there's no going back once its been put out there. In fact we should probably all apologise to her, make her a cup of tea and promise to do the dishes for a week to make up.


:chuckle:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Because the blokes on this site NEVER do that:blahblah:


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Well , what do you know, japqueen posted today after a long absence but neglected to update this thread. Shame really, it would've been nice to find out what the conclusion was.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/2957369-post20.html

It was no coincidence we were parked next to each other


----------



## Japqueen (Aug 6, 2012)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Well , what do you know, japqueen posted today after a long absence but neglected to update this thread. Shame really, it would've been nice to find out what the conclusion was.


Outcome.....

After sending the car to a tuner I had used for years and trusted, to be told that I needed to spend £5.5k on an engine rebuild, I was totally gutted. I came home, tried to ring Si and sent him an email which bounced back. I proceeded to shed a few tears and drink a bottle of wine to drown my sorrows and did (as said) a typical woman thing, and over reacted. I then sat and typed up this thread.

On arriving at Japshow, was approached by Richard (formerly TR Racing) who filled in lots of blanks for me, which I was totally astonished. I didn't realise that Redline had been on the phone on numerous occasions trying to get information out of Richard because they were stuck. 

I decided to send a low loader to collect the car and bring it home whilst I decided what to do. Paul at JDM Garage suggested I spoke to RB Motorsport, who would know about this type of engine build. I did just that, sent the car up on a low loader to RB. Rod rang me to say that the engine did not need a rebuild. I did try to email Si but again the email bounced back. The car remained with RB who did a bit of work on it before mapping and sending it back to me.

I guess the moral of the story is don't over react to a situation, least of all once consuming a bottle of wine. Ask lots of questions if you have a car which is bit out of the ordinary to make sure who you are sending it to have the ability to finish what they start, without charging for work not required.

I apologise to Si and all connected to the car, but I have learnt a very important lesson. This car will now only go to RB Motorsport in the future, as they have the knowledge.

I didn't get off totally for this mistake either, my bill with Redline including transporting the car there and back was nearly £1500 for nothing...... A very expensive lesson learnt and one I will not repeat


----------



## Smartdj (Nov 3, 2012)

any pics of the car?


----------



## simon tompkins (Aug 14, 2005)

having read all the posts and japqueens apologies,i think this thread should be put to bed,but i must say one thing, it shows how important it is to have such a forum,with people who are knowledgeable and give good sound advice,my hats off to the forum and the members on here.

simon


----------



## Supertec (Jun 5, 2014)

Sorry to hear of your misfortune but glad it is now resolved. I guess we can all learn lessons from such encounters and be very careful who you entrust your pride and joy to. Good luck.


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Smartdj said:


> any pics of the car?


+1 for pics


----------



## Japqueen (Aug 6, 2012)

Smartdj said:


> any pics of the car?


There are some pics of it on the past meets thread for Japshow. We are parked next to Matt's silver GTR


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

Never saw this thread. 

So to reiterate someones comment:

Name and shame = Redline?


----------



## Dan ep3 turbo (Sep 29, 2013)

Mel HKS said:


> Never saw this thread.
> 
> So to reiterate someones comment:
> 
> Name and shame = Redline?



It's redline Motorsport NOT redline tuning in basildon


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

Good to make that clear and let people know


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

Good on you for coming on and apologising.

How about starting a project thread for you and the car now?

I for one would be really interested to follow the progress of the car.


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

After seeing some of the 'work' that has come out of Redline Motorsport i really am not surprised. Especially due to the certain people that work/run it.

Glad you got the car up and running!


----------



## Smartdj (Nov 3, 2012)

David said:


> Good on you for coming on and apologising.
> 
> How about starting a project thread for you and the car now?
> 
> I for one would be really interested to follow the progress of the car.


I'll second that opcorn:


----------



## Japqueen (Aug 6, 2012)

Smartdj said:


> I'll second that opcorn:


Thanks for the positive comments. To be honest I don't have any major plans for the car. Pretty much everything you could do to it has been done. I just plan to focus on keeping it in good condition and well serviced but most of all enjoy driving it.

If I come into a bit of money may look at water cooling turbo and maybe change injectors to up power a bit. If I do, then will start a project thread


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Don't feel bad about posting the original thread. You got what you needed and the car turned out to be fine. Plus, eventually you did come back and post the outcome and apologise.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Japqueen said:


> Thanks for the positive comments. To be honest I don't have any major plans for the car. Pretty much everything you could do to it has been done. I just plan to focus on keeping it in good condition and well serviced but most of all enjoy driving it.


I think you should at least start a new thread and give us the positive story of taking the car to RB and the progress to the stunning car sat at Japshow! 
Plenty of pics is an essential part the thread too…


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Japqueen, many of us have been where you went. Unscrupulous 'Tuners' all too keen to extract money from us on unnecessary work or overcharging.

Utilising the 'experience' of the forum members is one of its prime reason for existance and truth be known, many more would fall into your same trap but for grace of God and maybe a search or two, or posting on here.

In the end what matters is you are sorted. However, please remember, you have a serious performance car, its isn't like a Ford or Vauxhall, it will need proper servicing and tender loving care to keep your thoroughbred in peak condition. That is not a low cost option.

I advise many people, a Skyline GTR takes you into serious performance car territory for very little cost. But the RUNNING costs no matter which performamnce car you have will likely be similar. You have a package that is likely within the top 5% of ANYTHING on the road, you cannot operate there on £10 a day...........

Enjoy, but understand 'F1' performance does not get delivered at 'hot hatch' price.

Hope to see you at Events, come chat at the Pod if you go again.

DaveG


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

ATCO said:


> *However, please remember, you have a serious performance car, its isn't like a Ford or Vauxhall, it will need proper servicing and tender loving care to keep your thoroughbred in peak condition. That is not a low cost option.
> 
> I advise many people, a Skyline GTR takes you into serious performance car territory for very little cost. But the RUNNING costs no matter which performamnce car you have will likely be similar. You have a package that is likely within the top 5% of ANYTHING on the road, you cannot operate there on £10 a day...........*


That above is really good and sound advice there DaveG!


----------

